# CSS Navigation per Hover andere Elemente einblenden



## matzseesi (31. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,

Ist es möglich mit der CSS hover Anweisung andere Elemente einzublenden.
Also wenn ich zum beispiel mit der Maus über ein div gehe, dann tritt ja die Hover Anweisung in Kraft und da möchte ich dann ein Element mit einer anderen ID oder Klasse anzeigen lassen. Also von display:none auf display:block stellen o.ä.

So könnte man doch elegant eine CSS Navigation bauen welche automatisch ein und ausblendet.

sg
Matthias


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (4. August 2011)

Hi,

man kann beides in ein Div packen, es so groß machen wie der immer angezeige content ist und dann:

```
div.wrapper{
    overflow: hidden;
}
div.wrapper:hover{
    overflow: visible;
}
```

Für Drop-Down-Menu sehr gut in diesem Tutorial beschrieben.
(Für komplexere zusammenhänge macht aber auch oft JavaScript Sinn)

Gruß


----------

